# Me gots a ?



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

When i turm my light on my p's dive to the bottom and hide, I no its cause of the light. Anyone have an idea to dimm the light a little? Thanks


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have seen threads that advise to wrap electrical tape around the bulb itself like a candy cane.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

readingbabelfish said:


> I have seen threads that advise to wrap electrical tape around the bulb itself like a candy cane.


 thats what I do, it works great, try to cover about half the entire bulb total


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sheets of paper between the light and the water surface: works magic


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Thaks Guys worked great. both ideas that is.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can do either of those 2 ideas, or you can buy a dimmer bulb - I use a blue one.
or get some floating plants, or float some normal ones.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

another thing you could also try would be to turn on lights ioon the room for a bit beore turning on the tank lights


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

One other suggestion that has worked for me is placing you lights on a timer. It gets your p's into a routeen, my p's dont even flinch when the lights come on and I dont need to dim the lights anymore. I also use the 50/50 lights which are a little dimmer and really bring out the color. they are 1/2 sunlight and 1/2 blue light.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

i put in dimmer lights i used red ones it worked great


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

you could put some paper over the glass.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

bobme said:


> you could put some paper over the glass.


 paper works good for me


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I tried the 50/50 and it seemed to freak them out even more than the regular lights do. Just my experience with it. I wrapped mine wiht electrical tape like suggested and the light doesn't bother them at all. I only use 1 48" bulb at a time and its enough to light up the tank to take great videos as well.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I just use lo wattage, Plus it takes time for them to get used to it. Before my p's would never eat if the lights are on. They will get use to it.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Insted of changing your bulb, juste buy a transparent plastique with color, that you put on the glass below de bulb.

I bough a red one and when it's dark in the room, it's very nice, it look like blood !! and give a psyco look !!









You just put 2 or 3 sheet over the other and you can also play with your lite, put more on one side..

Try it, it cost 1$


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

A piece of tin foil, Poke holes in it an put it under the light.


----------

